

iPad Air Review Roundup - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/definitive-ipad-air-review-roundup/

======
chid
What's the reason why battery life is better on the iPad Air? More efficient
processor? Better hardware?

~~~
abdophoto
Check out the AnandTech review.

~~~
NeilRShah
Anandtech is the only review I read. Very in-depth and well researched.

